# Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln



## andy84 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo leute, wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Lockstoffen zum hechtangeln gemacht hat, würde mir gern einen Lockstoff anschaffen, würde aber zuerst gerne eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen anhören, danke im voraus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Ich verwende ganz gerne "Revital" von Voudou. Das Zeug haucht toten Köderfischen wieder Leben ein-die daraus resultierende Lockwirkung ist oft ganz erstaunlich.
Gruß


----------



## andy84 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

hast du auch schon die Lockstoffe von Bio Edge, oder diese so umworbenen Blutbombetten getestet, welche Geschmacksrichtung verwendest du?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278410 

 schau dir mal das video an. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.


----------



## Ruffneck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Hallo,

hätte da auch noch was. Ist allerdings wohl eher für Gummifische gedacht.
Werde mir das bei meiner nächsten Bestellung mal dazu ordern.

Aussagen zur Wirkung kann ich dementsprechend noch nicht dazu abgeben.

http://www.camo-tackle.de/BANG-Attractant-Lockstoff

Solltest du es dir bestellen kannst du ja mal Erfahrungen dazu posten.
Natürlich auch andere die schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt haben. Würde mich schon mal interessieren.

Grüße


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich verwende ganz gerne "Revital" von Voudou. Das Zeug haucht toten Köderfischen wieder Leben ein-die daraus resultierende Lockwirkung ist oft ganz erstaunlich.
> Gruß



:k:k:k das zeug nehm ich auch am liebsten :l
spaß beiseite

te, für was soll das ganze überhaupt gedacht sein? natur oder kunst?


----------



## andy84 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

echt tolles Video, werde auch einige Sachen ausprobieren, da ich auch des Öfteren nachts auf hecht angle, 
  danke nochmal....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

@Andy

Sitzt du an oder bist du Spinnangelfischer?


----------



## andy84 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

bei uns darf mit drei Angelruten gefischt werden, meistens angle ich mit zwei ruten Köderfische an pose oder auf grund, mit einer rute versuche alles andere, Wobbler, gufis, spinner selbst gebundene fliegen ....., gelegendlich wird auch geschlepp, also von allem was...


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

-.-
und wofür brauchst du den lockstoff?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



andy84 schrieb:


> bei uns darf mit drei Angelruten gefischt werden, meistens angle ich mit zwei ruten Köderfische an pose oder auf grund, mit einer rute versuche alles andere, Wobbler, gufis, spinner selbst gebundene fliegen ....., gelegendlich wird auch geschlepp, also von allem was...



Bist du sicher, dass du während des ansitzangeln nebenbei spinnangeln darfst??? Ich kenne keine gewässer/verbandsordnung wo das erlaubt ist.


----------



## TropicOrange (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



neukieler schrieb:


> ... Ich kenne keine gewässer/verbandsordnung wo das erlaubt ist.



Ich schon.


----------



## andy84 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

lebe in Südtirol, ja bin mir sicher, könnte auch mit 3 ruten schleppen, lebend köfi ist auch erlaubt.....


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

also nochmal. so lange du keine angaben zum verwendungszweck machst kann man dir schlecht helfen ^^


----------



## andy84 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

würde mir gerne einen Lockstoff zum Spinnangeln und schleppen zulegen, und einen anderen zum ansitz in der nacht mit toten ködern, dachte an megastrike, bio edge, oder den umworbenen blutbombetten, bio edge gibt's flüssig oder zum bestreichen eine art Klebestift...
 gibt's alles bei zesox, kennst du welche, was empfielst oder verwendest du?


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

na das ist doch mal ne aussage.

zum ansitzen würd ich einfach öl nehmen und nicht son synthetisierten käse. bestell dir winterized mackarel oder hering oil irgendwo in england von baitbox oder ner anderen firma.

zum spinnfischen hab ich gute erfahrungen mit nitrobooster von illex gemacht. wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das hier wirklich so sehr sinn macht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



> lebend köfi ist auch erlaubt.....



Na dann ran damit! Dürfte jeden Lockstoff u. U. um Längen schlagen.


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

lebender barsch mit nem ölgetränktem tampon auf dem vorfach sollte ganz gut gehen ^^


----------



## andy84 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

die paste oder den spray von illex?


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

kommt drauf an, hardbaits paste, spray bei gummi.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



> lebender Barsch mit nem ölgetränktem tampon auf dem Vorfach sollte ganz gut gehen ^^


Geil! Am besten dann noch irgendwo Lock-LEDS und Rasseln unterbringen.

Dann gibts die echte Vollbedienung - optisch, olfaktorisch und akustisch.

Anködern in mindestens 3D.


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

in dem einen rig den ich dir mal geschickt hab kann man auch prima den polyball tränken und hat auch nen sehr guten effekt damit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Yeah! Irgendwann muss ich auch mal in Lebend-Köfi-Lande kommen.


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

bis frankreich haste es doch nicht so weit ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Durchaus - wenn da nur nicht mein chronisches Zeitproblem wäre...


----------



## andy84 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

ja lebendköfi ist erlaubt, Rotfeder-auge, brassen, barsch ab 15, Lauben Karauschen, leider sind die grossen Exemplare sehr skeptisch, wurden meist nachts gefangen und indirekt angefüttert, da wird ich mal was neues testen.


----------



## WM76 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Hat jemand mal die Fischsoße aus dem Asia-Markt ausprobiert? Müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren...


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

thomas kalweit meint das funktioniert. ich bin da skeptisch weils einfach abgefahren riecht. aber versuch macht klug....


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Fischsauce verwenden viele Angler schon ewig; ich auch, 
guckst du hier: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2013/koeder-dip-aus-dem-supermarkt.html
|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich verwende ganz gerne "Revital" von Voudou. Das Zeug haucht toten Köderfischen wieder Leben ein-die daraus resultierende Lockwirkung ist oft ganz erstaunlich.
> Gruß


Mal nachgefragt: Fließwasser oder Stillwasser?

Beim Fließwasser kann ich mir die Lockspur sehr gut vorstellen.
Beim Stillwasser braucht man an sich derbe mehr, siehe das "nordbeck" Video


----------



## Vanner (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



> Fließwasser oder Stillwasser?


 
 Für beide Gewässertypen super.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

In der Tat, daß funktioniert überall.:q


----------



## andy84 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

ich angle hauptsächlich  am see, gelegendlich an einem kleinen Kanal doch den Lockstoff wird ich nur am see verwenden, am Kanal habe ich  die besten Erfahrungen mit dem drachko gemacht.


----------



## andy84 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

kennt jemand von euch die von mir genannten Lockstoffe, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? werds auf jeden fall versuchen, dann wird sich herausstellen obs überall funktioniert.


----------



## andy84 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

angelt ihr meistens mit Lockstoff, oder eher in flautezeiten, wird der Lockstoff einmel oder öfters aufgetragen?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> lebender barsch mit nem ölgetränktem tampon auf dem vorfach sollte ganz gut gehen  ^^


Interessante Idee.

Wo auf dem Vorfach würdest Du den Tampon befestigen?

Dikrekt am Köder, in der Mitte oder vor dem Wirbel?

Am Köder befürchte ich eine störende Wirkung beim Biss.
Und am Wirbel besteht die theoretische Gefahr, daß ein Hecht darauf beißt und die Schnur zu Bruch geht...
Dann wäre ein Up-Trache angebracht.


----------



## andy84 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

dachte mir am köder, beim schleppen oder spinnfischen werds auch eventuell auf den naturködern testen, wenn mal gar nichts geht...
 könnte mir gut vorstellen dass das nachts gut klappen könnte


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Interessante Idee.
> 
> Wo auf dem Vorfach würdest Du den Tampon befestigen?
> 
> ...



am köder direkt. beim fischen mit lebendem köfi kommen die bisse extrem brutal, da wirds den hecht keinesfalls stören.

was ist ein "up-trache"? :q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Bei mir ginge es allerdings darum, einen toten Köfi noch reizvoller zu machen...

Daß ausgerechnet Du nach dem Up-Trace fragst, wundert mich zwar gewaltig, aber es ist mir eine Ehre, Dir beim Thema Deadbaiting mal was erklären zu können!
|rotwerden

:mUp-Trace nennt man ein zweites Stahlvorfach, das zwischen Hauptschnur und dem eingentlichen, hakenbewehrtem, Hauptvorfach zwischengeschaltet wird.
(So ähnlich wie beim John-Sidley-Rig)

Man verwendet es i.d.R. bei U-Posenmontagen, um zu verhindern, daß ein von unten attakierender Hecht die Hauptschnur oberhalb der U-Pose ins Maul bekommen kann.

Montage: Hakenvorfach;U-Pose (mit Seitenarm für´s Blei); Up-Trace; Hauptschnur


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

ach man -.- der smiley war doch ein deutliches signal für nen seitenhieb auf einen schreibfehler 


beim  toten köfi würd ich eher mit duftstoff im köfi arbeiten. einfach injizieren und gut ist...

john sidley rig ist übrigens ziemlich das was ich fische, nur halt als fixiertes system


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ach man -.- der smiley war doch ein deutliches signal für nen seitenhieb auf einen schreibfehler


|peinlich

Aber jetzt versteh ich die Welt wieder...


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

fachlich hattest du natürlich vollkommen recht und wenn man den duftstoff dort oben anbringen will ist ein uptrace ratsam.
beim grundangeln bin ich davon aber mittlerweile weg und verwende wieder lange vorfächer cm.
grund dafür ist, dass das uptrace einen kleinen wirbel bräuchte mit dem man das uptrace und hooktrace verbindet, da sonst das runring sich verhaken würde. zum einen sind kleinteile in der größe meiner meinung nach zu schwach und zum anderen hakelt es trotzdem etwas -->widerstand-> könnte den hecht zum loslassen animieren.

zum posenfischen allerdings weiterhin ne super sache und vor allem kosteneffizient.

ob ich nen duftendenschwamm oder ähnliches allerdings vom haken entfernt platzieren möchte ist fraglich. ich vermute es könnte fehlbisse zur folge haben. dagegen könnte ich mir sowas schon fast als hakenköder vorstellen ^^


----------



## andy84 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

wer angelt noch mit Lockstoffen, welche?wann und wie setzt ihr diese ein.


----------



## andy84 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Hat jemand von euch schon versucht Lockstoff selbst herzustellen?


----------



## andy84 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Und hats hingehauen? Verrätst du mir vielleicht wie ich das machen könnte?


----------



## andy84 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

ok danke werds mal versuchen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Alleinunterhalter oder Schizophren?


----------



## andy84 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Welche Geschmacksrichtungen  bevorzugt ihr auf hecht?


----------



## nordbeck (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Anissaat


----------



## andy84 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Beim kochen vieleicht....
 im ernst womit habt ihr am besten gefangen?


----------



## nordbeck (28. Februar 2014)

Ja dann halt nicht.

Wenn du es selbst besser weißt oder keine Antwort haben willst, dann frag nicht.


----------



## andy84 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

kannst mir dann mal genauer erklären, wie du das machst, Anis auf den Köderfisch, streichen oder wie....?


----------



## nordbeck (1. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Anissaatöl kaufen und injizieren


----------



## andy84 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

:mNaja, kanns ja mal versuchen, sonst gibt's halt den ersten meterkarpfen auf Köderfisch als Beifang, oder mit Hanföl aus Amsterdam 39% Thc vielleicht werden sie ja süchtig danach.....;-), scherz, bin mir bei dir nicht sicher, willst du anderen wirklich weiterhelfen, oder verarschst du hier die meisten, weil du deine Exemplare trotzdem fängst....
würd mal sagen "BILD DIR DEINE MEINUNG", ist ok mach ich sowieso:m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

@andy84
Ich finde Deine Art ziemlich daneben!

Ich kenn mich mit dem Deadbaitig auch ein bisschen aus, darum glaube ich beurteilen zu können, daß nordbeck keinen Sch..ß schreibt!

Er ist ein echter Spezialist, der (siehe Video) bereit ist, vieles von seinem Wissen zu teilen.
Du stellst Fragen und er beantwortet sie Dir.
Und Du machst ihn dann blöd an???
#d

Wenn Du Zweifel an den Tipps hast, dann BILD Dir Deine Meinung!
(Vielleicht solltest Du aber vorher auch mal in den Spiegel schauen...)
DU kannst entscheiden, ob Du etwas ausprobierst, oder nicht!

Das Thema hast Du angefangen und es war für viele interessant.
Mit solch dämlichen Kommentaren





> bin mir bei dir nicht sicher, willst du anderen wirklich weiterhelfen,  oder verarschst du hier die meisten, weil du deine Exemplare trotzdem  fängst....


erreichst Du nur, daß niemand mehr Lust hat hier etwas ungewöhnliches zu posten!#q

Es gibt Dinge, die kann man sich denken, aber es ist unklug, sie auszusprechen...
Darüber solltest Du vielleicht mal nachdenken!

@nordbeck
Über den Anisduft als Lockmittel hab ich auch ganz schön gestutzt!|bigeyes
Aber ich freu mich über solche Anregungen!

Ich hoffe Du denkst daran, daß der TE nur einer von vielen Mitlesern ist...


----------



## Torkel (4. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

|good:   î î î î î


----------



## nordbeck (4. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @andy84
> Ich finde Deine Art ziemlich daneben!
> 
> Ich kenn mich mit dem Deadbaitig auch ein bisschen aus, darum glaube ich beurteilen zu können, daß nordbeck keinen Sch..ß schreibt!
> ...




Hab ich mir von englischen bekannten als Tipp geben lassen. Die benutzen das hauptsächlich kombiniert mit stint auf Zander.
Ich fang damit nur hechte 

Im ersten Moment hört sich das merkwürdig an, aber grad an viel befischten Gewässern ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig sich abzuheben. Wenn man mal in die flavoursparte schaut wird man auch feststellen, dass sogar illex ihren nitrobooster in Anis anbieten. 
Wird am golf von morbihan auch von nem team Angler Guide da erfolgreich auf wolfsbarsch eingesetzt.


----------



## andy84 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

War ja nicht bös gemeint, ich weis die tipps von tim sehr zu schätzen, und werde auch vieles selbst probieren, war wirklich nur ein scherz, hab ich auch hingeschrieben, glaube tim hat mich schon verstanden, oder?
Würde es mir ungern mit meinem Wahl Guide für di Hollandtour die sicher irgendwann stattfinden wird vertun....
Konnte es mir nur nicht verkneifen, da ich es mir nicht vorstellen konnte mit Anis auf hecht zu angeln...und diesen Lochstoff nur vom Karpfenangeln her kenne.
Habs lediglich etwas blöd vormuliert, da hast du vollkommen recht, ist mir jetzt selbst zu blöd. Sorry dafür, und freue mich über jeden bericht von euch, danke!!!


----------



## Pippa (4. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Kann bei Hechten nicht mitreden. Die gehen (leider) ungefragt hundertfach an den Haken. Liegt nicht an mir oder meinen Skills, sondern am Gewässer. 

Mein eigentlicher Beitrag, der ggf. interessant sein könnte: Nahezu alle meiner gefangenen 2014er-Zander gingen auf anisaromatisierte Köder.


----------



## Kauli11 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

@ nordbeck,

hast ne PN.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

_Anisöl_ injizieren... |kopfkrat
Schöne Idee, gefällt mir. Dass Anisaroma etwas bringt, davon bin ich überzeugt.

Wieviel Öl fixt man denn so dem Junkie-KöFi?
Wie lange hält das grob? Am Beispiel von Stillwasser & nur einem Auswurf?
Und: wo kauft ihr das Zeugs _günstig_ ein? Nur mal kurz gegoogelt, Preis ist ja schon happich...


----------



## nordbeck (6. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Meistens so viel wie geht. Arbeite zum Teil auch mit eingeschobenen Schwämmen die geölt werden. 
Bei meiner Art der Fischerei reicht das so lange bis man den Köder wechselt oder neu auswirft. 
Günstige Quellen hab ich bisher leider auch noch nicht gefunden. Andererseits ist das Zeug relativ ergiebig.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Pernod ist ekeligste Franzosenpisse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn Anisschnaps, dann Ouzo, Raki, Sambuca, Arrak oder Absinth.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ouzo, Raki, Sambuca, Arrak oder Absinth.




Schaiß auf's Hechtangeln, wieso sagt mir denn hier keiner Bescheid?|bigeyes


----------



## Hecht32 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Das mit dem Anis kann ich bestätigen. Wir benutzen seit Jahren Beissfix. Krabenöl mit Anisgeschmack und  auf alles sehr fängig. Gelbe Verpackung, nicht von Balzer!
Fangen damit Raubfische und Friedfische gleichermaßen. An manchen Tagen geht ohne gar nichts.


----------



## andy84 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Wo bekomm ich den anislockstoff her in der Apotheke? oder wo kann ich mir das zeug besorgen


----------



## nordbeck (7. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Ach auf einmal? Kaufs lieber nicht. Bringt eh nix


----------



## andy84 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Hallo Tim hast mich also doch nicht verstanden, war ja nicht bös gemeint , sagte doch, war ein scherz, und bin sehr dankbar für deine tipps und werd sehr vieles von deinen tipps probieren, hab mich auch endschuldigt, würds mir ungern mit meinem wahlguide für die hollandtour vertun.
 Danke für Alles


----------



## Pippa (7. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*



andy84 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim hast mich also doch nicht verstanden, war ja nicht bös gemeint , sagte doch, war ein scherz, und bin sehr dankbar für deine tipps und werd sehr vieles von deinen tipps probieren, hab mich auch endschuldigt, würds mir ungern mit meinem wahlguide für die hollandtour vertun.
> Danke für Alles



Mach dich doch nicht so zum Obst! Das Nerd-Bäckchen hat nun mal so seine Art. Er wird dir schon zeigen, wie man den aggressivsten Süßwasser-Raubfisch ans Band bekommt ... und releast / releasen muss.


----------



## andy84 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Hey leute kennt jemand den Hecht Lockstoff von Top secret, ist der was wert?


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Lockstoffe zum Hechtangeln*

Hier Ich!

Das Zeug riecht absolut pervers nach Knoblauch...jedenfalls nach Aussagen diverser Personen, die ich in meinem Wagen mitnehmen durfte 

Ich kann dazu folgendes sagen: das Zeug hält sehr lange am Köder. Ich sprühe normalerweise nur Gummis ein, diese aber auch nur 1x pro Angeltag. Gummis, die danach Kontakt zu den eingesprühten Gummis hatten, nehmen den Geruch so sehr an, dass man sie quasi auch "natur" fischen kann.

Wie gesagt: ich benutze das Spray nur bei Gummis...ich würde unterm Strich folgendes sagen: ich habe auf keinen Fall mehr Bisse, aber auch nicht weniger! Ich hatte gerade bei Gummis am T-Rig (ja auf Hecht), eher das Gefühl, dass die Hechte den Gummi sehr viel länger im Maul halten, als das normalerweise der Fall wäre.

Ich würde das Spray nicht als Wundermittel bewerben, aber im vergangenen Jahr hat es zumindest bei mir extrem gut funktioniert! Wie gesagt: ich hatte nicht mehr Bisse dadurch, konnte aber meine Fehlbissrate (eben auch bei T-Rig) signifikant reduzieren #6

ABER: das Zeug frisst die Verschlusskappe an...keine Ahnung wieso, aber es fing bei mir damit an, dass der Zerstäuber den Geist aufgab; danach verformte sich die Kappe an sich und schließlich musste das Zeug entsorgt werden, da es permanent auslief und sich extrem (!) lange an allen Materialien hält. Würde dir auf jedenfall empfehlen, den Zerstäuber nach jeder Benutzung abzuwischen.

Ich werde mir gerade dieses Spray auf jedenfall wieder kaufen: aber ich bin auch sehr empfänglich für solche Gimmicks |wavey:. Habe jahrelang ohne Sprays gefangen


----------

